
A scramble at Cisco exposes uncomfortable truths about U.S. cyber defense - walterbell
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-cyber-defense-idUSKBN17013U
======
dvdhnt
The U.S. government just doesn't care about your or me. Anyone who feels
otherwise, and that becomes a part of the government, is quickly swallowed up
by partisan relationships and government bureaucracy.

They prove it everyday, choosing special and corporate interests over the
people, or in this case, choosing its own power over protecting our interests.

Man, it's sad.

